# Presets blanked out



## Justene (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

Hoping someone could give me a hand. I am a Mac user with the lastesg version of Lightroom. Just yesterday I was using my presets(ones I added for newborn photography) and my presets were all working fine. Then today I went to try and use my presets and the preset names are all there, but sort of ghosted out and I am unable to use them. Not sure what happened or how I can make them active again. Has anyone else had this problem before? Thanks in advance!


----------



## clee01l (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Can you post a screen shot of where the Presets are grayed out?  Also are these on an external drive that might not be mounted?


----------

